

Kevin Rose Talks About Leaving Digg on TWIT (Starts 30:30) - frsandstone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfBFsLql8J4

======
frsandstone
Clickable: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfBFsLql8J4#>

Kevin starts talking at the 30:30 mark.

